# A New Online Slingshot Store



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am pleased to announce the launch of Simple Shot Shooting Sports to the international slingshot community. With the help of many talented people, I have been able to create a team of craftsmen and industry experts to bring you top quality gear and equipment for your slingshot pleasures.

As humans, we seek to be marksmen and project our will outward. As spiritual creatures, we seek to do it with beauty and an inner awareness. Slingshots captivate within each of us a thread that is deep in our collective fabric and is often best shared through forked sticks and rubber bands. The pursuit of marksmanship and craftsmanship intersect at the fork in the stick, and Simple Shot is home to some of the very best of both.

I am honored and delighted to be in the company of fine craftsmen and friends and look forward to meeting your needs and expectations for quality gear.

check us out at www.simple-shot.com

or click on the logo to be entered in a giveaway for a custom slingshot

​


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Wait, so what will happen to http://flippinoutslingshots.com/?


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good looking web site. Best wishes to all of your success.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

DracoUltima said:


> Wait, so what will happen to http://flippinoutslingshots.com/?


It is still there but all FlippinOut Slingshots will now be sold exclusively via Simple Shot.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice site. Lots of toys and information....just what I need.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Extremely classy site... best of luck, Nathan.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice ! sometime in the future i plan on buying a shirt and some sheets to cut my own bands . good luck !


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes very classy, I'm sure it will work out great.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

i registered to the email list yesterday after seeing a link at the end of Andy's video on the Chalice he made for Bill. When you talk of your "team of craftsmen" to get your slingshots over to the international community... are you having other people build your slingshots?? just curious as to what role the craftsmen have for ya...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> i registered to the email list yesterday after seeing a link at the end of Andy's video on the Chalice he made for Bill. When you talk of your "team of craftsmen" to get your slingshots over to the international community... are you having other people build your slingshots?? just curious as to what role the craftsmen have for ya...


Each craftsman represented on Simple Shot builds his own gear. Simple Shot creates the marketing and storefront for the craftsman, removing a time consuming element from his daily work. I am still making each FlippinOut Slingshot with my own two hands, just allowing Simple Shot to do the marketing and sales- just as every other craftsman on Simple Shot is doing.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

how much is shipping to the UK ??


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> how much is shipping to the UK ??


place what you want to purchase in a cart and prior to check out your shipping will be calculated based on weight.


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

Do they derliver to the uk coz some of that wood looks amazing


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

jordanrussell123 said:


> Do they derliver to the uk coz some of that wood looks amazing


We ship to all corners of the earth


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Another question (sorry about all the questions lol), where does simple-shot.com ship from?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

DracoUltima said:


> Another question (sorry about all the questions lol), where does simple-shot.com ship from?


Most of the craftsmen drop ship from there respective addresses. All of the DIY items ship from FlippinOut in NC.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW, this is a great idea and a great site!

You not only push the level in making of slingshots - also in the marketing and service for the shooters!
Your work is a real tribute to our sport! Congrats Nathan - very well done!!

All the best!
Torsten


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Well guys, I gotta say I am proud to be a part of Simple-Shot!

I'm sure my first post on this forum is probably still in my browser history.. ok, ok it wasn't long ago at least









I Think this is a great opportunity for hunters/collectors and beginners to find everything they need all under one roof, even the DIY guys can find bits n bobs on there so if you have not done so already go check it out and why not leave a comment too.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_I've already checked out the site. Very, very classy and with high quality products!!_
_Congratulations!!_


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been keeping tabs on the site for a couple of days. Was on the bus browsing on my smartphone when the site was officially on line. The pictures of all the slingshots are spectacular. As soon as I got home I placed an order.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey, you did a really good job on that site. Looks very nice!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice shop


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

When Nathan asked me to join Simple-Shot I was pleased for that and I wondered if I really wanted to get in business with him. I thought about it for a couple of days, trying to analyze and understand what it could be. Nathan has been very clear and fair with me, he was creating something that did not exist yet: an online shop wide on the world of slingshots. How couldn't I accept an opportunity like this? It is the first real shop on line in which any shooter and collector can find what he 's looking for and he's leaded by a man recognized as one of the most skilled slingshot's makers worldwide, that also has been giving much to the sport along with many other members.
So guys, I'm really proud to be in Simple-Shot as a maker and a supplier.
I wish you will appreciate and find what you're searching to improve, collect and enjoying this sport.
All the best,
Bob.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great site. How all goes well. I can no longer use a slingshot as all the slingshot porn blinded me.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome site.....great products and craftsmen involved....well done


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Very sweet site! cudos to an amazing group of artisans. Got to start saving my pennies,so hard to choose I want one of each!!!!!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I am exited to be a part of "Simple Shot". To have my work on display on the same site with amazing builders(Artisans,Craftsman) like Bob, Nathan, Andy, Martin, Peter and the others, is, quite an HONOR.

I have to second everything that Bob said, Nathan has a REAL passion and love for slingshots and this site is wonderful.We want it to be personal, so come visit and let us talk.

Thank you, Nathan for your inspiration and passion!!

Well done Young Man!

Bill


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

any chance of a ball cap being added soon to the site ? or a desert skull cap ? some of us with long hair wouldnt mind wearing one of the two with the i love slingshots on them . i almost forgot- how bout XX shirts for us fat arses .


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Dude they need 5XL tall.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Dude they need 5XL tall.










what the **** ? is there a midget sitting on your shoulders !?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very elegant site, a pleasure to see so varied and beautiful slingshots.

Congratulations on this initiative Nathan. I think it goes straight to success.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

To be part of this Team is a very interesting experience, an opportunity to share and compare ideas and thoughts with skilled artisans, experienced persons and passionate of this sport. All this ends up offering a product of highest quality and a better service to the final consumer.
I just want to say thank-you to Nathan and to whom have been working for Simple-Shot.
Bob


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> To be part of this Team is a very interesting experience, an opportunity to share and compare ideas and thoughts with skilled artisans, experienced persons and passionate of this sport. All this ends up offering a product of highest quality and a better service to the final consumer.
> I just want to say thank-you to Nathan and to whom have been working for Simple-Shot.
> Bob


Well said, Bob!

Bill


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

WTBJR said:


> To be part of this Team is a very interesting experience, an opportunity to share and compare ideas and thoughts with skilled artisans, experienced persons and passionate of this sport. All this ends up offering a product of highest quality and a better service to the final consumer.
> I just want to say thank-you to Nathan and to whom have been working for Simple-Shot.
> Bob


Well said, Bob!

Bill
[/quote]

Agreed

I would also like to thank Nathan for helping me through everything, and credit to all the work he has put in to make this site happen!! and to think you still have time to make slings


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Isn't this like the mojo club that strikewzen created and you was against? Just curious


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

mojo club ???? LOL !! haha


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

mckee said:


> Isn't this like the mojo club that strikewzen created and you was against? Just curious


????


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

mckee said:


> Isn't this like the mojo club that strikewzen created and you was against? Just curious


This is the first thing I thought when I saw the site.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Isn't this like the mojo club that strikewzen created and you was against? Just curious


This is the first thing I thought when I saw the site.
[/quote]

I did to but see it is a separate site from the SSF. It isn't part of the SSF site. So same idea just not part of the SSF.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Simple Shot is in no way affiliated with SSF or any sort of club. It is an online retailer of shooting sports equipment serving multiple markets and end users. It just so happens we concentrate on slingshots at this time.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nathan, would you describe your site as the Amazon or Best Buy of the simple shooting device world?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Nathan, would you describe your site as the Amazon or Best Buy of the simple shooting device world?


To this old po' boy, it looks more like the Niemann Marcus of the simple shooting device world. All I can do is look and drool.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I am certainly not speaking for anyone but Me, Myself and I. I am grateful to be a part of Simple Shot for the very fact that is a "One Stop Shop" for Shooting Sports.

At the moment Slingshots , are the only, avenue represented. The site is only a couple of days old.

The web site information is very clear as to what SIMPLE SHOT SHOOTING SPORTS is..









When "things" get rolling, I can only imagine the Storefront full of EYE CANDY then.








Other than team sports and Greek Frat.(TKE) in college I have never been apart of a club. I don't like "clubs"

I sure am glad that Simple Shot Shooting Sports is not a "club"

Bill


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I want see the blow guns that will come onto the site. The site is very easy to order from. The cart and checkout worked fine for me.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Nathan, would you describe your site as the Amazon or Best Buy of the simple shooting device world?


The Simple Shot model most closely resembles Amazon. Simple Shot provides the marketing, SEO, and product placement within the web. We place the vendors products in front of a broad group of users, but in a targeted manner. We actively promote the vendors within the firearm/hunting, archery, custom knife, and bushcraft/survival/prepper market place. This allows the vendor/craftsman to offer his products to a more diverse and broad target audience than just the small and independent slingshot enthusiast. We are having tremendous success in parallel markets and our experience has been that folks recognize and respect top quality gear regardless of whether they have an intimate association with the rather small and unknown sport.

Everyone has a slingshot story or relationship to a slingshot at some point in their life. Simple Shot connects with that "story" and concurrently recognizes the level of artistry and craftsmanship that is behind it. Simple Shot is a new twist on an old idea, but then again, there is little new in this world of ours. Especially slingshots! We just offer the top of the heap to a broad and diverse audience. In doing so, everyone who loves slingshots benefits as the sport grows and public perception of our beloved shooting tool shifts from that of the tool of miscreants to that of the marksman. We look forward to growing with you, the slingshot enthusiast, as we do with those who have not yet been shown the light of the wonderful forked stick.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

torsten said:


> WOW, this is a great idea and a great site!
> 
> You not only push the level in making of slingshots - also in the marketing and service for the shooters!
> Your work is a real tribute to our sport! Congrats Nathan - very well done!!
> ...


are we gona see any of your work there? now that would be a treat!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Torsten has been invited to show his work on Simple Shot and we hope he takes us up on the offer. His work is second to none!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, That site is well designed and organized.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Great site, well thought of, very informative, very clean design, good stuff to buy there - I wish you lot of success!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The point that jumped for me is the quote below and what I think anyone that likes slingshots should focus on.

"In doing so, everyone who* loves slingshots benefits as the sport grows and public perception of our beloved shooting tool shifts from that of the tool of miscreants to that of the marksman*. We look forward to growing with you, the slingshot enthusiast, as we do with those who have not yet been shown the light of the wonderful forked stick."


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> The point that jumped for me is the quote below and what I think anyone that likes slingshots should focus on.
> 
> "In doing so, everyone who* loves slingshots benefits as the sport grows and public perception of our beloved shooting tool shifts from that of the tool of miscreants to that of the marksman*. We look forward to growing with you, the slingshot enthusiast, as we do with those who have not yet been shown the light of the wonderful forked stick."


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very good point Ray.
That is something I have been working on since day one. You'll not see a Pocket "poacher" model in my line up, ever... Although there was a "Pogonip Poacher", but that was not my doing, it was named that as part of a naming rights contest. Also you won't see a throw away model being made by me either. My focus has always been on function, form, materials, fun and the highest of accuracy standards.

Afterall, it's fun to take a primitive type of weapon and shoot it as well as most people can shoot a target pistol!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Very good point Ray.
> That is something I have been working on since day one. You'll not see a Pocket "poacher" model in my line up, ever... Although there was a "Pogonip Poacher", but that was not my doing, it was named that as part of a naming rights contest. Also you won't see a throw away model being made by me either. My focus has always been on function, form, materials, fun and the highest of accuracy standards.
> 
> Afterall, it's fun to take a primitive type of weapon and shoot it as well as most people can shoot a target pistol!


Bill,

Very good points on your purpose and standards. I am glad you highlighted that for us; the efforts and care of protecting/enhancing the slingshot image you have taken, it could have gone unnoticed. Your efforts are another good example. It is good for us all to be conscious of what we do (or don't do) related to slingshots and the perception it could give to those on the outside looking in at us, and slingshots. The positive, we need that.

There are times I actually get waves of apprehension that some bad press or recklessness could catch the attention of some "loudmouth" that will push for increased restrictions on slingshots, and it happening.

Slingshots and shooting have given me so much enjoyment in the nearly 3 years since finding slingshots that *I don't want it to end* or be infringed upon.


----------

